# Piano cover



## sharon (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I'm Sharon, living in China with my husband. We just moved here and I recently bought a Yamaha piano. 

Been trying to find here piano covers, from the good material but couldnt so much. 

Does anyone know about stores in China ? local stores sell the velvet kind, which i dont like. 
I checked some stores in the US, some wont send to China, some the delivery is very high. 
Another alternative is that we make one at a tailor. 
However, i am not quite familiar with the exact fabrics. 
I read the outside is made of mackintosh or vinyl but how about with the inside ? 


Thanks ya all

Sharon


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I don't know much about keyboard covers themselves but I know a lot about countries like China. Try and figure out exactly which fabric you like and make it custom. It'll probably be a fraction of the cost of a pre-made one!


----------



## sharon (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi KV
Thanks. 
I am looking for the whole piano coverm not just for keyboards. 
Would you know which fabrics i should ask for ? i understand its a combination of 3-5 materials.
Unfortunately, Local tailors dont know much about piano covers....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Should have known it would be this easy.

http://www.pianocovers.com/?gclid=CNqf1MaGoasCFQme7QodUkYcdA

Hope you find what you're looking for there.


----------

